# PCIE wifi card causing DPC latency spikes



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

My Wireless-N 1030 wireless laptop PCIE card seems to be causing DPC latency spikes.

I have heard this is an issue that plagues WLAN PCIE cards. Does anyone know how to fix this problem?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

see about updating the driver


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I have the newest drivers. NDIS.sys, ACPI.sys, and TCPIP.sys are three of the biggest culprits

If you google it, you will see that this issue is present across many laptops. Apparently disabling wifi eases or gets rid of the problem.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Those are not the drivers I was speaking about but the drivers as listed in device manager for the PCIE card


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I have the most up to date drivers for those.

All my drivers for networking are the most up to date ones that Dell provides me.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Have you tried connecting to different wireless connections other that yours? Are you able to replicate the issue then put the blame on your Wi-Fi adapter?


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Tried multiple networks, even multiple computers since I returned the Dell (long story) and bought a new ASUS.


----------

